# Bottineau Area



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

I am going up to the Bottineau area around the 20th of October and was wondering if anyone has some info on the conditions....(water, feeding fields, and mallard numbers) if someone could help me out, I would be very apprieciative. Thanks[/b]


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

No ducks....but lots of jackalopes...... :wink: :wink: .

Honeslty i have no idea. But as has been said in past reports, duck #'s are down. And are going to be hit and miss no matter where you go. Water is fair in most of the state, but it was late for the hatch and it has the makings of a tough season.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

As said in the previous post water conditions are fair to good in north dakota this year, with duck numbers fairing the same way. Depending on the time you put in scouting, you will most likely find a good hunt. However it is a bit early to give you an honest answer of what hunting will be like towards the end of october... who knows with the way things are going this year, things could be locked up by then? I'm sure this won't be the case, but keep checking the USFWS reports from the refuges, the manager at J. Clark gives his weekley report and that will give you a good idea on the numbers of birds in the area you will be hunting. Good luck!


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

I know there used to be a big goose contest out there around that time of year- I know Kenmare has one. That may increase the pressure a little to where you may want to have a few backup fields/sloughs. I have hunted southwest of there and done all right at times, as long as I put the time in asking permission and scouting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

At that time of year it's hit/miss, depending on the weather. J Clark is usually the first refuge of the 3 to freeze at that time of year.


----------



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

I went up there about 3 years ago, we hunted 2 days and one morning we woke up and everything was froze tight. We had to move Southto Devil's Lake.


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

The north does get touchy! One day it will freze everything up cold and all birds will move south, and then a few days later opens up again and you have no birds. The geese will stay pretty late as long as snow doesn't cover the fields. We are due for a fall to cooperate with us totally. :jammin:

Getem Up


----------



## Snowgoose1 (Oct 3, 2004)

Not many hunters out there even on weekend. Plenty of opportunity in the small ponds,,, and some large mallard flocks 500-1000 for field hunting if you prefer.

Less ponds than the wet years, but still enough, some that were dry have water, some that were wet are dry.... Probably due to it being rain filled v. snow filled.

More Canada geese than usual this year.....

Yesterday 4 bluewing and 1 gadwall.

This morn. 1 mallard, 2 gadwall, and a sharptail.

Not trying that hard yet so above were in just 2 hour hunt days. Bluewings won't be here much longer,,, but Oct 20th is usually good tradeoff, ducks v. geese.

Haven't checked the Turtle mountains yet.


----------



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Snowgoose for the info!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I say stick to hunting jackalopes!


----------



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

I only saw an 8 pointer last year but he had a lot of mass.


----------

